# Official 2013 MOTY Vote Thread



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Voted. Good luck!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Voted, good luck everyone!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We Get a whole Month to VOTE on this one Folks !


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Voted for my favorite little frog.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Just like COTY this one took me a while as well....VOTED.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

My vote is in, looks like a pretty close race for first and second... is there a prize for third?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ribbit


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Couldn't decide so i decided to make it interesting. (devil smiley)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I like snickers , ya got any left , or did they all melt . Pass me a snickers I'm John Wayneing IT .


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump. Let's get those votes in. Everyone on this list has earned their way onto it.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Bump. Let's get more votes. 

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Burp , Put your favorite Cd in and Vote !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

​time to Get yer VOTE in!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Berp , Vote ...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Bumped for votes.


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

Voted!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Look out fellas, I'm on the board!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Woo go Mike.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So ikermit as soon as you catch up to Ob and tie the tally , I might just get the opportunity to Be the deciding Vote . 



,,,VOTE ​,,,


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

brian v said:


> So ikermit as soon as you catch up to Ob and tie the tally , I might just get the opportunity to Be the deciding Vote .
> 
> 
> 
> ,,,VOTE ​,,,


Son. Ive been defeated. Ob is way more knowledgeable and has contributed way more than my comedic relief around here lol. 


 -I'm mobile-


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Son. Ive been defeated. Ob is way more knowledgeable and has contributed way more than my comedic relief around here lol.
> 
> 
> -I'm mobile-


There's still several days of voting left. We definitely need more votes in this pole however, so for those of you who keep looking but haven't voted yet, please vote.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

obermd said:


> There's still several days of voting left. We definitely need more votes in this pole however, so for those of you who keep looking but haven't voted yet, please vote.


Pole. POLE. 

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Poll? 

Bump!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Pole. POLE.
> 
> -I'm mobile-





Blue Angel said:


> Poll?
> 
> Bump!


He's moving his lily pad. A POLE is needed for this.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Le bump


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump. If you haven't voted please do so.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Glad to see my vote is still good in this one...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Last day to vote guys.

*drum roll*


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

OB ​, COOL and Congrats ....


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

like COTY, not sure if its "official" yet, but congrats Ober. And congrats to all others who make a huge difference on the site with or without this title.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats Mike!  Well deserved!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Couldn't go to a more deserving member - way to go Mike!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Congrats Mike!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Good job around the site, Mike! Well-deserved.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Congrats Mike!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

